# Encontrar fallo equipo Sony fh-b7cd



## venser (Ene 5, 2018)

Muy buenas a todos, es mi primer hilo y he de decir que me estoy metiendo ahora mas en la electrónica mas que comprobar los simples elementos que conocía antes, así que espero que meta cada vez mas en el mundillo, además estoy estudiando en teoría para ello.

Pues bien os comento, tenia un equipo de radio Sony con dicho modelo, el caso es que se cambio el selector de voltaje a 110 y se conecto a 220 y dejo de funcionar, últimamente me he puesto y creo que he solucionado el problema de la fuente, pues mirando el esquema eléctrico 
creo que me da los valores correctos(solo un pelin por debajo del que indica el esquema).

Creo también que el problema con la fuente esta solucionado ya que al equipo se le enciende alguna luz y el lector de cd hay veces que empieza a girar, pero este aparato no enciende.
Después de mirar la fuente, que era lo que pensé que se habría fastidiado, no se donde centrar mis esfuerzos, o que estoy buscando.

Os dejo el esquema

Es la primera vez que me enfrento a un esquema como este y me viene un poco grande, pero me niego a deshacerme de este equipo, por eso pido ayuda sobre donde focalizar mi busqueda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2018)

Fijate por ejemplo si le está llegando la alimentación al Microprocesador , que ha de ser o 3,3 o 5 V , fijate eso en el plano y medilo.


----------



## venser (Ene 5, 2018)

Creo que es este el que he de medir,no?


Lo que voy a medir en los terminales a los que da salida, que ahi no se que valores me tendría que dar cada pata.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2018)

El manual esta incompleto no aparce la sección de la fuente, Tendría que ver si hay fusibles  y si estan sanos, si el display muestra algo.
Los trafos chicos se suelen quemar, pero el problema es que las tensiones se fueron al doble y puede haber daños variados


----------



## venser (Ene 5, 2018)

Acabo de medir en el cn601 entre el pin 3 y el pin 13 para ver si daba 5v y no da eso, da una tension muy baja



pandacba dijo:


> El manual esta incompleto no aparce la sección de la fuente, Tendría que ver si hay fusibles  y si estan sanos, si el display muestra algo.
> Los trafos chicos se suelen quemar, pero el problema es que las tensiones se fueron al doble y puede haber daños variados



La salida de la parte de la alimentacion aparentemente esta bien, pues he medido los pines del conector de salida y da valores muy cercanos a los del esquema

Edito: esta bien ahora la fuente tras sustituir un fusible en mal estado y un par de cosas mas.



TAmbien he de decir que se enciende la luz del potenciometro del volumen y alguna mas, asi que es como sis siempre estuviera conectado.
ALguna vez cuando pulso reset atras me suelta algun destello el display superior, pero nada mas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El manual esta incompleto no aparce la sección de la fuente, Tendría que ver si hay fusibles  y si estan sanos, si el display muestra algo.
> Los trafos chicos se suelen quemar, pero el problema es que las tensiones se fueron al doble y puede haber daños variados




La parte de la fuente está en la página 21 inferior derecha.



¿Que fusibles y demás se cambiaron?


----------



## venser (Ene 5, 2018)

Se le cambio el fusible de  1.6 a 220v y uno integrado que tiene de 125V 5A
de los integrado compre 2 pensando que podrian estar mal y ya que los tenia los cambie,un b1187 y un d1761


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2018)

Podes poner una foto de esos componentes?


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 6, 2018)

vamos a ver,si los fusibles los has cambiado y están bien,tienes que medir R905-906-907-877-880-883 sacandolas del circuito y midiéndolas fuera de el o desoldándoles una pata y midiendo,estas deben ser de
1 ohmio las 3 primeras y de 100 ohmios las 3 segundas,si estas resistencias están bien deberas seguir por los diodos de la fuente y si tiene algún transistor o zener,verificar que este bien.


----------



## venser (Ene 6, 2018)

Lo volvere a comprobar todo, pero la salida de la alimentacion en mi opinion da los valores( mas o menos) que tiene que dar.
Estos son los elementos que cambie, exceptuando el fsible de 1,6A que ya no lo tengo.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 6, 2018)

venser dijo:


> Lo volvere a comprobar todo, pero la salida de la alimentacion en mi opinion da los valores( mas o menos) que tiene que dar.
> Estos son los elementos que cambie, exceptuando el fsible de 1,6A que ya no lo tengo.



Pero los cambiastes porque estaban mal o porque pensabas que lo estaban,has comprobado si están estropeados.


----------



## venser (Ene 6, 2018)

Pense que podían estar mal, pero no lo están, pero montados en la placa me parecieron y ya que estaba en la tienda los compre, y como los quite para probarlos pues ya puse los nuevos.



Le puedo volver a poner los otros que parecen de mejor calidad, pero insisto en que sin yo saber del tema, creo que el problema ya no esta en el circuito de la fuento.


----------



## mrch (Ene 6, 2018)

Revisa el IC505 que es el microcontrolador, prueba que no este en corto, sus terminales principales son el pin#64 VDD 5.1V
pin#05 Hold 5.8V
pin#39 Reset 5.1V

El voltaje que polariza este microcontrolador es regulado por el Q791 pag20.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 7, 2018)

primero cercionate bien de que la fuente esta perfecta,con lo que te he dicho y después mira lo que te dice mrch y poco a poco ir descartando cosas,porque si el microcontrolador esta jodido ya lo puedes tirar a la basura.


----------



## venser (Ene 7, 2018)

He medido el IC505 y nada, no da los valores que deberia.
Entre el pin 5 y el 33 da en torno a 0.3v
y entre el pin 39 y 33 da 1v
El 64 no puedo medirlo debido a su accesibililad.

El Q791 que hago, ¿lo desueldo y mido los valores?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 7, 2018)

venser dijo:


> He medido el IC505 y nada, no da los valores que deberia.
> Entre el pin 5 y el 33 da en torno a 0.3v
> y entre el pin 39 y 33 da 1v
> El 64 no puedo medirlo debido a su accesibililad.
> ...



Las medidas se hacen entre masa y el pin a comprobar, si lo has hecho así vale pero por lo escrito da la impresión de que mediste entre patilla "tal" y patilla "tal" con lo que te darán medidas erróneas.

Mide tensión en el Q791 y si no están bien mide en la fuente a ver si tienes los +10, que serían 12V, esos salen del fusible "raro".

¿Fotos de la placa por arriba y debajo?

Saludos.


----------



## venser (Ene 7, 2018)

Claro, el pin 33 tiene la masa conectada, por eso me conecte ahi.
Ahora mido la tension en el Q791
Con respecto a medir la fuente, no me queda claro a donde he de medir los +10, el fusible raro ese de 110 5A he puesto un normal.
Ahora subo las fotos de la placa.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 7, 2018)

Masa (gnd) es en la patilla *32* - VSS*.
*En conector cn902 o en colector de Q906 y masa. 
Ya de paso en emisor de Q906 mide si están los 5,6V (5,8V).

Y como estás en esa zona comprueba las resistencias que te pidió @ninodeves en #*9* 

Saludos.


----------



## venser (Ene 7, 2018)

Perdon si 32 que me he confundido al escribirlo.


----------



## venser (Ene 7, 2018)

La ultima vez que medi estos valores no recuerdo estos datos, los recuerdo aproximados a los reales
CN901
1=-23.8
2=11.3
3=-19.1
4=11.9
5=-19.1
6=12.3
7=0
8=12.3
9=0
10=-6.7
las otras conexiones no me parecio importante medirlas

Estos medidos con el modulo de la fuente desconectado de la placa
LAs resistencias no las he mirado aun, se me ha complicado una cosa y no me ha sido posilbe


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2018)

Si son reales las mediciones... me temo que pueda estar en corto el Q906 puesto que en pin 4 de cn901 deberían haber 5,6V provenientes del emisor de este.

Comprueba también el Q906, el D912, R917 y C916.

Saludos.


----------



## venser (Ene 8, 2018)

El Q906 esta bien, no me da corto entre ninguno de sus extremos(625 aprox) y mide lo mismo que el otro que saque de la placa mas o menos, el condensador mide 4,1 y no 4,7 como marca, la resistencia marca 468. El diodo zener es el que creo que esta dando el fallo, me mide 88 en ambos sentidos y no se que diferencia hay con los normales pero creo que no deberia ser asi, ahora la referencia que tengo es  zl6h2 que viene escrita en el diodo pero mirando la documentación me viene como hzs6b1l, así que ire y comprare uno de esos y probare.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2018)

Según esquema es UZL6-H2, estaría bien la nomenclatura del diodo y sí estaría mal con fugas.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 8, 2018)

venser dijo:


> El Q906 esta bien, no me da corto entre ninguno de sus extremos(625 aprox) y mide lo mismo que el otro que saque de la placa mas o menos, el condensador mide 4,1 y no 4,7 como marca, la resistencia marca 468. El diodo zener es el que creo que esta dando el fallo, me mide 88 en ambos sentidos y no se que diferencia hay con los normales pero creo que no deberia ser asi, ahora la referencia que tengo es  zl6h2 que viene escrita en el diodo pero mirando la documentación me viene como hzs6b1l, así que ire y comprare uno de esos y probare.



ten encuenta que los diodos zener no son como los normales y hay que medirlos fuera(si no sabes hacerlo cámbialo),ese diodo regula hasta 6v. el condensador y la resistencia están bien y el transistor debería sacarlo y medirlo fuera no vaya a tener fugas.


----------



## venser (Ene 8, 2018)

Lo he sacado de la placa completamente para asegurarme.
UZL6-H2 la u no la he visto, lo que si me mosquea es que luego al final donde pone el equivalente a cada referencia pone hzs6b1l.
Esta tarde voy a por el y pruebo.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 8, 2018)

venser dijo:


> Lo he sacado de la placa completamente para asegurarme.
> UZL6-H2 la u no la he visto, lo que si me mosquea es que luego al final donde pone el equivalente a cada referencia pone hzs6b1l.
> Esta tarde voy a por el y pruebo.





son el mismo,no te preocupes,cualquier zener de 6v te sirve,tambien deberías revisar D910 de 24v 1w. y D911 de 5.1v


----------



## venser (Ene 8, 2018)

asi estamos ahora.
1=-23.6
2=12.5
3=-19.0
4=5.1
5=-19.0
6=12.3
7=0
8=12.3
9=0
10=-6.7

he cambiado el d912 y comprobado el d911 que esta bien y el d910 tambien


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 8, 2018)

esas mediciones son de IC 505,si lo son,estas muy lejos de los valores correctos,ademas deben coincidir todas las tensiones en los 64 pines con las que marca el esquema,busca D583 y comprueba que este bien.


----------



## venser (Ene 8, 2018)

Nono, son del cn901 faltan los ultimos 5 pines.
ahora el pin 4 se acerca mas a su valor real, voy a probar a conectar y volver a medir el IC 505, pero quiero asegurarme que la primera parte de lo que es la fuente esta bien, esos valores son sin conectar a la placa base, solo la parte de la alimentacion.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 8, 2018)

lo que te interesa saber son las tensiones de CN902 y las de IC901 que son asi
IC901
2:0v
3:7,7v.
4:-26v.
5:1.8v.
6:13,4v,
7:25,3v.
8:6,6v.

es importante que estas tensiones estén bien.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## venser (Ene 8, 2018)

Es el 902, disculpad tanto numero me estoy volviendo loco, son las tensiones de los primeros 10 del cn902,Los otros 5 creo que dan mas igual.
Los mismos que puse ayer, pero con los valores nuevos tras sustituir el diodo





ninodeves dijo:


> lo que te interesa saber son las tensiones de CN902 y las de IC901 que son asi
> IC901
> 2:0v
> 3:7,7v.
> ...


El ic901 da
2:0v
3:7,3v.
4:-24.5v.
5:1.6v.
6:12.9v,
7:24.5v.
8:6,4v.


El cn902
1=-23.6
2=12.5
3=-19.0
4=5.0
5=-19.0
6=12.3
7=0
8=12.3
9=0
10=-6.7
11=0
12=0
13=0
14=0
15=0


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 9, 2018)

Pues todos esos valores parecen estar bien,al menos dentro de lo normal,as mirado el D583 que te dije,ahora solo te queda comprobar las tensiones que llegan al micro IC505 a ver si son parecidas a las que te indica el manual.


----------



## venser (Ene 9, 2018)

El D583 lo he comprobado y no va mal.
El IC505 he medido las primeras 6 patas y la 39 y me dan valores muy alejados
1=-23.5
2=-23.6
3=-23.6
4=-23.6
5=-0.44
6=-0.009
39=0.698

Y he notado que el cn902 cuando lo conecto a la placa el voltaje disminuye, y no se si deberia mantenerse constante los valores aun cuando lo conecte a la placa madre.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 9, 2018)

Me parece que con tal diferencia el micro está "tocado".
¿Cuanta caida de tensión hay en la patilla 64?


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 9, 2018)

o el micro esta caput o tienes algo antes que no va bien,solo te queda volver a mirar todo lo que este alrededor del micro,transitores,diodos,resistencias,si todo esta bien,no le des mas vueltas,el micro se fue a mejor vida,pero vamos a hacer una prueba,si tu crees que la alimentación esta bien igual el micro esta en ciclo,mira la tensión en la patilla 39(rest) ha de ser de 5v,si no es asi tendras que mirar Q576,R568,R569,R564,C569,C596 y D574,si todo esto esta correcto y sus tensiones como indica el esquema,solo quedaría hecerle un reset al micro,a ver si despierta,pero primero comprueba bien todo cualquier bajada o subida de tensión en la patilla 39 el micro no andara.


----------



## venser (Ene 9, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Me parece que con tal diferencia el micro está "tocado".
> ¿Cuanta caida de tensión hay en la patilla 64?



0,68v
espero que sea alguna otra cosa que este fallando cerca.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 9, 2018)

has leído lo que te pongo mas arriba


----------



## venser (Ene 9, 2018)

ninodeves dijo:


> has leído lo que te pongo mas arriba



Perdona, no me habia dado ni cuenta.
La patilla 39 la tengo puesta arriba y no da ni de lejos eso da 0,689.
La alimentacion ya he pasado los valores que me marca, ahora bien estos valores se reducen cuando conecto la fuente al resto del equipo.
Voy a revisar todos esos componentes en cuanto pueda.
Como curiosidad ¿como se hace un reset al micro?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 9, 2018)

Añade a la lista el C528 y C529, este último y el C596 según esquema son de 5,5V y se ha duplicado esa tensión. (Demasiado justos los veo).


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 9, 2018)

Pues tienes que hacer que a la patilla 39 le lleguen 5v.sino el micro no anda.


----------



## mrch (Ene 9, 2018)

Para saber si el microcontrolador no tiene corto en sus terminales de alimentacion lo mas sencillo es colocar el tester (multimetro) en la escala de continuidad y medir desde el pin 64 a gnd y desde el pin 39 a gnd *todo esto con el equipo de sonido DESCONECTADO DE LA RED ELECTRICA* de lo contrario aumentaras el problema.


----------



## venser (Ene 13, 2018)

Dsiculpad la tardanza, estoy ahora de examenes y no me he podido liar con el, creo que hay continuidad, pero hasta que no saque la placa esta tarde para probar los componentes no podria asegurarlo porque tiene mal acceso la pata 64.


----------

